
Plane Tests Must Use Average Pilots, NTSB Says After 737 Max Crashes - gshakir
https://www.wsj.com/articles/plane-tests-must-use-average-pilots-ntsb-says-after-737-max-crashes-11569506401?mod=rsswn
======
zeristor
You can’t set the minimum to be the average, it’s an improvement, but not a
way to treat scores of passengers.

